# Kernel path



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 25, 2010)

I want to find the executable of the Generic kernel. Is any idea where should be on my system?


----------



## Beastie (Dec 25, 2010)

/boot/kernel/kernel


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 25, 2010)

/boot/kernel/kernel.old


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 25, 2010)

If I had a bootloader and I wanted to boot just a Generic Kernel. How to execute this? Is a list of files.


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 25, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> If I had a bootloader and I wanted to boot just a Generic Kernel. How to execute this? Is a list of files.



Which bootloader? grub?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 26, 2010)

Take this for example. Yeap. I want to understand how things go on an OS and on FreeBSD! If I have a setup and want to make it run, must be loaded after kernel. Right? To make kernel run, must be executable and loaded from a bootloader. Right?


----------



## Beastie (Dec 26, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I want to understand how things go on an OS and on FreeBSD!


There is a series of stages, each with its own loader. In general, you first have a boot manager/loader residing in the MBR or similar structure that reads and loads the bootloader in the boot record of a specific slice, this bootloader in turn decodes the filesystem structures in order to find files and loads the preliminary applications needed to start the system. One of those applications in FreeBSD is the BTX Loader for instance.
If you need more FreeBSD-specific information you can check the Handbook.



			
				sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> If I have a setup and want to make it run, must be loaded after kernel. Right?


What is this "setup" you want to run? Do you mean like sysinstall running when you boot an install disc? These discs are little more than minimalist live FreeBSD systems that run sysinstall instead of the usual getty-login.



			
				sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> To make kernel run, must be executable and loaded from a bootloader. Right?


It contains code so of course it's an executable. And the loader must obviously understand that particular type of executable, how and where to load it in memory, which part it needs to relocate, how to execute the code (.text) part, etc.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 26, 2010)

Well. Before some time I had create one linux distro. Never released it because I made it with remastersys and I wanted to do it with the right way. Starting the "project" I made an Iso that is bootable and have only grub. There I decided to do not use Linux Kernel. If I want to make mine Os, I must do it as better as I can. So I want to use BSD Kernel. Also as Installer I am thinking to use pc-sysinstall. On BSD things seems to be a little harder because I cannot understand the way I must do it. In Linux I could create mine distro, zip it, create the bootloader witch will load vmiluz (witch is the executable of kernel), will load the setup, setup will open gparted to create the partitions, create a user and unzip my distro on the hdd and copy all my themes, icons etc on the user's directory from /etc/skel. The kernel of my distro was Generic so could see a lot of hardware and I didn't use specific drivers so with startx the DE was opening.
Here the executable is a folder with files (I must read the source to understand what is doing)
Pc-sysinstall is the same. But have an startautoinstall.sh witch cannot find functions.sh witch is on the same folder!
Now bootloader must load the kernel and the kernel the setup. Right?
BTXloader is like grub and default of BSD? I prefer to use BTXloader.
Yes. I know That I am not an expert and I don't even Know C. But create mine OS or "distro" is dream of my life. When I started Gentoo, I wasn't knowing even cd command! Trying to use it, I learned a lot! I guess, I will made it here too. Not perfect from the first time. But try to try and step by step, I want to made something good.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 26, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> So I want to use BSD Kernel.


You mean you want to use _FreeBSD_. The kernel can't work on its own. All it provides is resource management. It has no interface whatsoever. Also, you can't use the kernel with an alien userland, unless you reprogram that userland yourself from scratch to work with the kernel. In that case, see you in a decade...



			
				sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> On BSD things seems to be a little harder because I cannot understand the way I must do it.


It's not. All operating systems work basically the same way. And in doubt check the Handbook, Developer's Handbook and the source itself.



			
				sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> BTXloader is like grub and default of BSD? I prefer to use BTXloader.


loader(8) is only a "final stage" loader.
Yes, you can do without GRUB, by using boot0, boot1, etc. as explained in the Handbook page I posted the link to last time.



			
				sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Yes. I know That I am not an expert and I don't even Know C. But create mine OS or "distro" is dream of my life.


Distribution making and OS development are two completely different things. Making a distribution requires little or no programming knowledge. Check how FreeBSD's livefs works. Maybe this can help too.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 26, 2010)

I try to understand. I setup a system as I want and with make release command, I create the iso of my custom FreeBSD. Well this iso is like "backup"? Have setup? If is for backup for example how the system will be copied again to an empty hdd? On the iso that will be created, on this iso I must put the pc-sysinstall and the BTXloader to be "Distro" (After that I will change a lot of things to be in reality another distro)


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 28, 2010)

Plz one little help  I search for this answers for months


----------

